# [NTFS] formattage sous linux (résolu)

## loopx

Voilà, simple question: comment formatter une partition en NTFS ???

J'ai déjà partitionner, j'ai mis le type "07 HPFS/NTFS" pour cette partition mais je ne sais pas quelle outils utiliser pour le formattage ...

----------

## SnowBear

mkntfs  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

j'ai pas, ca sort d'ou ???

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> j'ai pas, ca sort d'ou ???

 

sys-fs/ntfsprogs  :Wink: 

Mais quel est ce besoin étrange et masochiste de formater une partition en NTFS ?  :Confused: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   j'ai pas, ca sort d'ou ??? 
> 
> sys-fs/ntfsprogs 
> 
> Mais quel est ce besoin étrange et masochiste de formater une partition en NTFS ? 

 

La compatibilité avec les autres OS (genre un disque externe ou autre)  :Wink:  .

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouais, et encore, récemment j'ai formatté un disque USB en NTFS depuis une bubuntu (puis utilisé avec ntfs-3g), et ben macache, le disque n'a jamais été vu par windows après coup (pas le périphérique, le disque logique).

----------

## geekounet

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   j'ai pas, ca sort d'ou ??? 
> 
> sys-fs/ntfsprogs 
> 
> Mais quel est ce besoin étrange et masochiste de formater une partition en NTFS ?  
> ...

 

L'Ext3 tu connais ?  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

sorry, mais le driver EXTIFS pour windows est une daube pas possible qui crashe périodiquement et fait afficher les disques FAT/NTFS en double...

----------

## SnowBear

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> sorry, mais le driver EXTIFS pour windows est une daube pas possible qui crashe périodiquement et fait afficher les disques FAT/NTFS en double...

 

Et qui par moment foire les partitions ext3 :/ .

Et pis il vaut mieux qu'un utilisateur GNU/Linux installe ntfsprogs plutôt qu'un utilisateur Windows lambda (ami(e)...) installe EXTIFS (avis perso, mais c'est ce que je constate autour de moi).

----------

## xaviermiller

farpaitement  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> sorry, mais le driver EXTIFS pour windows est une daube pas possible qui crashe périodiquement et fait afficher les disques FAT/NTFS en double...

 

Jamais eu un seul pépin en... 10 mois environ.

----------

## SnowBear

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   sorry, mais le driver EXTIFS pour windows est une daube pas possible qui crashe périodiquement et fait afficher les disques FAT/NTFS en double... 
> 
> Jamais eu un seul pépin en... 10 mois environ.

 

J'en ai eu un en 1 mois  :Very Happy:  .

(et perso je ne laisserais pas un système journalisé monté sur un système Windows qui peut planter à n'importe quel instant, j'en ai déjà fait les frais)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   sorry, mais le driver EXTIFS pour windows est une daube pas possible qui crashe périodiquement et fait afficher les disques FAT/NTFS en double... 
> 
> Jamais eu un seul pépin en... 10 mois environ.

 

Sous quel OS ? Sur XP c'est galère.

Sinon, la question n'est pas de savoir si c'est "biennnnnnnnn/pas biennnnnnnn", mais s'il existe un outil qui le fait, non ?

----------

## ghoti

Chouette, un troupeau de  trolls !  :Laughing: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ouais, et encore, récemment j'ai formatté un disque USB en NTFS depuis une bubuntu (puis utilisé avec ntfs-3g), et ben macache, le disque n'a jamais été vu par windows après coup

 

Evidemment, depuis une bububuntu ... 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> L'Ext3 tu connais ? 

 

Perso, je ne connais que trop bien : perdu plusieurs fichiers il y a trois jours et aucun outil valable pour les récupérer de manière simple ! (à part des outils sous w$, un comble !  :Sad: )

A la première occase, je migre. Mais vers quoi ?   :Confused:   (GOTO un_autre_troll)

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   sorry, mais le driver EXTIFS pour windows est une daube pas possible qui crashe périodiquement et fait afficher les disques FAT/NTFS en double... 
> 
> Jamais eu un seul pépin en... 10 mois environ.

 

Hé bé, y en a qui aiment jouer avec le feu !

Je plussoye XavierMiller & SnowBear : tant que w$ ne sera pas libre, je ne lui confierai jamais des données tant soit peu importantes !

----------

## Bapt

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> J'en ai eu un en 1 mois  .

 

Tu as le pb le premier mois alors utilises le à fond maintenant il te reste au moins 9 mois tranquille  :Smile: 

Autre solution ne pas partager de disques dur avec des gens sous Windows  :Smile:  comme ça pas de saleter de ntfs sur tes propres disques (non mais il ne manquerait plus que ça coller du ntfs sur mes disques... 

Moi mes disques ils ont des FS propres, si les windowsiens veulent qu'on partage des données, ils me filent leur propres disque... c'est un peu radical, mais il n'y a pas de raison que je mette du NTFS sur mes disques, je ne leur demande pas à eux de foutre de l'ext3 ou autres FS libre sur leur disque pour me faire plaisir.

----------

## geekounet

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> (et perso je ne laisserais pas un système journalisé monté sur un système Windows qui peut planter à n'importe quel instant, j'en ai déjà fait les frais)

 

Le driver EXTIFS monte en ext2, donc pas de journalisation, ça revient au même que le FAT32 mais en un peu mieux quoi  :Wink: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> A la première occase, je migre. Mais vers quoi ?    (GOTO un_autre_troll)

 

XFS, voire ZFS  :Wink: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Je plussoye XavierMiller & SnowBear : tant que w$ ne sera pas libre, je ne lui confierai jamais des données tant soit peu importantes !

 

Et donc raison de plus pour ne pas stocker de données sur du NTFS, qui reste proprio et pas super fiable  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Je plussoye XavierMiller & SnowBear : tant que w$ ne sera pas libre, je ne lui confierai jamais des données tant soit peu importantes ! 
> 
> Et donc raison de plus pour ne pas stocker de données sur du NTFS, qui reste proprio et pas super fiable 

 

Bizarre : j'ai comme l'impression qu'on tourne rond, quelque part ...   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

 :Shocked: 

houla, j'ai involontairement lancé un débat on dirait ...   :Laughing: 

En fait, si je veux formatter en NTFS, c'est parce que j'ai rajouté un dur dans le pc, ou j'ai mis windows.... et sur le dur linux (!= du dur windows), ben me restais 2 partition (win et fat32   :Embarassed:  que j'avais oublié)... Vu que le dur windows à 10 go seulement, ben j'ai voulu faire une partition (j'ai remis les 2 partoches non utilisée de mon linux en 1 de 30 go) mais, vu que je suis un gratteur, j'ai pas envie de faire comme avant et de lancer windoz pour qu'il formatte en ntfs, donc j'aimerais bien le faire sous linux (chose que je n'ai encore jamais faite)... 

Ah, je continue, sinon le débat va continuer   :Laughing: 

Cette partition à pour but d'acceuillir des images de jeux sur DVD ... que je monterais dans le windows ... pour y jouer ....

 :Smile: 

voyez, tout s'explique  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Moi je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec le (il y en a plusieurs ?) driver ext2/3 sous WinXP. pourquoi ?

Par contre, des soucis avec NTFS, oui.

----------

## xaviermiller

Question : avez-vous essayé des disques amovibles formatés en EXT3 ?

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Question : avez-vous essayé des disques amovibles formatés en EXT3 ?

 

Mon HDD externe est en Ext3, sans aucun soucis  :Wink:  Et il voyage entre mes 2 Gentoo et la Debian du ptit frère.

----------

## ghoti

Idem : il voyage entre mon portable, mon fixe et celui de ma femme (tous trois sous gentoo).

Jamais eu de problème à ce niveau   :Cool: 

Mais ta question soulève un doute : tu veux parler de disque externe en ext3 sous w$ ?   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

et reiserfs sous windows, ca existe   :Laughing:   :Question: 

----------

## Bapt

Oui à la roots  :Smile:  :

http://p-nand-q.com/e/reiserfs.html

http://www.wolfsheep.com/index.php/Programming/RFSGUI

http://yareg.akucom.de/

----------

## xaviermiller

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Question : avez-vous essayé des disques amovibles formatés en EXT3 ? 
> 
> Mon HDD externe est en Ext3, sans aucun soucis  Et il voyage entre mes 2 Gentoo et la Debian du ptit frère.

 

Oui, sous *nux... mais branche-les une fois sur Windows avec EXTIFS, et bonjour la galère...

----------

## blasserre

/me ne comprend pas ce qu'il peut y avoir d'intéressant sur le PC d'un windowsien...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UB|K

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> /me ne comprend pas ce qu'il peut y avoir d'intéressant sur le PC d'un windowsien... 

 

des virus???

----------

## apocryphe

www.fs-driver.org

j'ai pas tout lu, mais ce truc permet d'ecrir en ext2... sur win.... et c est plutot super stable de ce que j ai pu voir...

ca permet d avoir de l'ext3 sur nux, et de le mount en ext2 sur win (tout bien integres dans windows)...

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est EXT2 IFS dont je parle (en mal)   :Confused: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Bon, ça troll un peu dans ce topic, donc on ne l'en voudra pas :

Pour mes disques externes, je préfère l'ext2. Pourquoi ?

c'est l'un des seul FS que j'arrive a monter aussi bien sur un système linux, windows ou Mac OS (et oui il y en a)

----------

## ghoti

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> /me ne comprend pas ce qu'il peut y avoir d'intéressant sur le PC d'un windowsien... 

 

Bah, ils ont tout de même les meilleurs BSD, non ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gardel_

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser FAT32 ? A cause de la limite de tailles des fichiers à 4Go ? A cause qu'il soit pas journalisé ou bien ?

Sinon j'ai essayé le driver reiserfs sous windows, à part un beau BSOD, j'ai rien obtenu :s

----------

## julroy67

Vu qu'il parlait de stocker des images de DVD je pense bien que c'est la limite des 4Go qui le gêne.

----------

## loopx

Voilà, j'ai créer la partoche NTFS, je l'ai monté avec NTFS-3G et je copie acuellement une image dessus ...

sais pas encore si windows verra la partition   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Voilà, j'ai créer la partoche NTFS, je l'ai monté avec NTFS-3G et je copie acuellement une image dessus ...
> 
> sais pas encore si windows verra la partition  

 

Salut, 

je viens d'installer un windows sur une partition formaté par mkntfs d'ailleurs cela m'a sauvé la mise ....

----------

## VisualStation

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser FAT32 ? A cause de la limite de tailles des fichiers à 4Go ? A cause qu'il soit pas journalisé ou bien ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai essayé le driver reiserfs sous windows, à part un beau BSOD, j'ai rien obtenu :s

 

Reisefs sous Windows c'est horrible comme c'est lent !

Et j'ai les memes problemes que Xavier quand je commeneà faire de l'inter fs entre Win et Linux. Déja que parfois il croit voir la partition logique de Win comme étant une partion de 1 ko :s, donc maintenant c'est Gnu/Linux qui joue le role de gestionnaire disque (c'esta dire c'est a partir de Linux/Gentoo que je fais les echanges, Win n'étant que un joyeux invité sur la machine (en plus c'est vista et c'est horrible comme c'est lent au boot, openrc + baselayout 2 moins de 45 secondes, Vista ca avoisine les 2 minutes pour avoir le droit au login).

----------

